# tracking Chip in arrows



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

tracking Chip in arrows,they need to put something like that in arrows,found second deer with arrow in it this year..what a waste,


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Not saying it isnt a good idea but I think it would be too expensive and people wouldnt pay for it. I for one wouldnt buy it. Besides, it would be useless on a pass through shot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I agree with Bassblaster, almost all of my shots are pass thrus and the ones that arent, I ususally recover the arrow within 20 yards of my stand. I can only remember one time my arrow (it actually was a xbow bolt) stayed in the deer till recovered. The was from an almost directly overhead shot down thru the back. That deer took off like a bat outta hell to. Didn't find him until the next day leaning on the base of a tree. I think instead of a chip, better tracking or not giving up on a deer so easy is more of the solution.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Following way too soon after a marginal shot is another reason too many deer are lost.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

whats saying mr.game warden doesn't have a hand device to go from woods to woods to see if anyone is there or has been there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

big red said:


> whats saying mr.game warden doesn't have a hand device to go from woods to woods to see if anyone is there or has been there.


What? 

Tracking arrows have been around for 25+ years. There are some that stay with the animal, some stay with the arrow. None have ever caught on.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> What?
> 
> Tracking arrows have been around for 25+ years. There are some that stay with the animal, some stay with the arrow. None have ever caught on.


with all the advancements in high tech hunting nowadays,whats not saying the gamewardens aren't using or could be using a handheld device to see if someone is in a certain woods or not.
if you could shoot at an animal and not see your arrow fairly quick or see that animal run off with it sticking out,then start tracking to recover it.then they could be using something to track your movements around your hunting areas.
i really don't see much use in one if you simply wait and get help to do a proper tracking job.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Just in case I get a sticker, I use a lighted knock that activates when I fire. You can find them around, and they work pretty well if it's early or dark enough to see it. And they are a heck of a lot cheaper than having a GPS chip imbedded in an arrow.
You would have the added expense of the chip, as well as either differently engineered arrows or nocks so that the chip wouldn't fubar the flight.


----------

